# Fursona Story Challenge



## King_Kangaroo (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, I'm in the mood to kick back and let you be the author of this issue. I'm giving you the ecluvise rights to use my fursona in a furry story. It can be any genre you want and can be on any topic you want.

My only rules are this:

1. No Porn
2. No Obscenity
3. No Cursing
4. No Alcohol

It can be any page length you want as well.

If posting here on FA, make sure it follows the AUP.

Please PM or Note the story to me.


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2010)

What the fuck, AGAIN?


----------



## JerJer (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriously?! Also, glad you didn't use annoying ass colors this time B:


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2010)

Did you misplace your last thread or something? I mean, it's not like an indoor cat that escaped out the back window.

Regardless, you're delusional if you think anyone's going to do this for you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

King Kangaroo was large, he wanted to eat lard.
He went to the town to pick up a noun.
And then they killed and ate him :V


----------



## King_Kangaroo (Mar 26, 2010)

You might want to go and view my Journals on my FA main page.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

King_Kangaroo said:


> You might want to go and view my Journals on my FA main page.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## King_Kangaroo (Mar 26, 2010)

You might want to go and see the "images" I've gotten most furs to do for me for "free" on my FA main page.


----------



## JerJer (Mar 26, 2010)

Freeloading is a bad habit, mkay?


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2010)

King_Kangaroo said:


> You might want to go and see the "images" I've gotten most furs to do for me for "free" on my FA main page.



No thanks. I'd rather use the time to improve my own art so I don't have to beg others for it.
:3c


----------



## King_Kangaroo (Mar 26, 2010)

All right then, I'm going to think of more creative things to do.


----------



## King_Kangaroo (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not begging, just asking. There's a difference. Think about it.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2010)

You're asking for handouts. Even if you don't look desperate, you'd have to be mentally challenged to think any half-way decent artist would do something for you without anything in return.

And considering how you're putting "quotes" around various "nouns", I'd be willing to believe that you "are."


----------



## JerJer (Mar 26, 2010)

King_Kangaroo said:


> I'm not begging, just asking. There's a difference. Think about it.



Please stop Double Posting, it's rather annoying. :I


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Mar 26, 2010)




----------

